# Polyshades or stain and polyurethane



## paulf615 (Aug 1, 2015)

This is more of an opinion post wonder which you guys would perfer. Minwax makes two types of stains one is a stain mixed with a polyurathane and the other is just a stain. Would you prefer to use the polyurathane stain mix or buy them separate and put on the stain then the polyurathane? And which one do u think is better for the buck


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 3, 2015)

paulf615 said:


> This is more of an opinion post wonder which you guys would perfer. Minwax makes two types of stains one is a stain mixed with a polyurathane and the other is just a stain. Would you prefer to use the polyurathane stain mix or buy them separate and put on the stain then the polyurathane? And which one do u think is better for the buck



Well the poll is 1 to 1. I ended up doing the stain then the poly just because I'm far more familiar with it. Although it is slightly more expensive. I'm still however curios if someone on this forum prefers the polyshade and why.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2015)

I like to stain first then clear over it because sometimes I want more clear on top


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2015)

I tried the polyshades stuff. I didn't like it. It is too difficult to get a consistent color along with a consistent sheen. If you do two coats it gets so thick you can't see the wood grain any more. If you do one coat the sheen is blotchy.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 4, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I like to stain first then clear over it because sometimes I want more clear on top






Chris said:


> I tried the polyshades stuff. I didn't like it. It is too difficult to get a consistent color along with a consistent sheen. If you do two coats it gets so thick you can't see the wood grain any more. If you do one coat the sheen is blotchy.


Thanks for your opinions. That's sort of what I thought and I'm glad I went with them being separate.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 5, 2015)

All the above. When staining its not just slapping on a coat of the product for me its taking a cloth and applying the stain and working it into the wood. Depending on what I&#8217;m going for as a result you rub a little more in here and there. The grain of wood takes it different in different areas. Its stain not paint. Mixing it with poly makes it more like paint.


----------

